# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  سطوري ..

## بحر الشوق

*سطوري ..

سطوري النازفة لاعماق الصفحات تتأوه في وحدة ..

تتنفس احبار الاحزان وتنادي بسواد العتمه ..

قد آلمتني رؤوس اقلامكم فهيا انجلوا ..!

لا مزيد من السطور ولا للنزف من جديد ..

هنا تقف !! اخر خطوطي ويبدء التلاشي من هنا !!

حزنهم تدون بين الكلامات ونقاط ضعفهم اصلب من الفلاذ ..

عند كل مبتدأ .. يكون السهم رمز السلام ..

وتكون النهاية وردة لم يبرز منها الا شوكها ..

فكل سطر يبدء بضعفهم وكل خط خط بمخاطة القيود ..

كلما آتى آتٍ فلعله لم يكن هي زلزل بالمهانة والنكران ..

وان تمارت بتفاهةٍ قيل احسنت ياضي النور الابيض القاني ..

قصيدة الاحبار هذه سجلت في مدى الايام سخرية ..

لم يصغها اول ولا ثاني .. بل كل عاشق ضاع بهوى القضبان ..

وبين يدي السجان ارشيف كل من باع واشترى بالرخيصة ..

دنيا لم ينجلي ضبابها ولم تعد الا فينا تمرح وتنادي آه ياسجاني ..

فكل من رأى فيها كأنما يرى غيره رأها ..

تتنفس احبار الاحزان وتنادي بسواد العتمه ..

قد آلمتني رؤوس اقلامكم فهيا انجلوا ..!

لا مزيد من السطور ولا للنزف من جديد ..

هنا تقف !! اخر خطوطي ويبدء التلاشي من هنا !!

فقط حبيبتي التي رسمتها في اطيافي .. وعشقت ظل طيفها ..

اهديها سلامي والف تحية .. فهي التي لم تكن مثل باقي الاقوام ..

اقسم اني سأبلغها عند رجوعها باني باقٍ على عهدي .. للابد ..*

----------

نور الهدى (05-16-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (05-15-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (05-14-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كلمات رائعه ..

تسلم ايدينك عزيزي ..

ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وحروف جميلة ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 

وفي حال الالتقاء....يزيغُ كل الألم ...
وتتثوّب الارواح بسعادة لاتموت...


أخي الجليل..
سلم حرفكم الألق...

ودام نبضكم سرمدي..

رجواي أن يحفظ المولى لكم كل غالي بمحمد وعترته الزواكي..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وتسلم يمينك خيو*

----------


## بحر الشوق

تواجدكم اخواني اسعدني ..


سلمتم ودمتم بالف خير ..



بحر

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك أعدائهم*
*كماتك أخي أكثر من رائعه*
*تلامس عاطفة مخبئه وراء قضيان و تحرك نبضات الفؤاد * 
*هي نفسها مشاعر نطقت فحركت قلم اليد وامرته بالكتابة فرتب حروف* 
*تجمعت فكونت جمل وكلمات تنطق من صدق العاطفة*
*وفقك الله وزادك الله من عنده*
*تقبل مروري*

----------

